# Bootcamp No device bootable, Partition en vrac, bref gros bordel.



## Howtohds (5 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

Ayant deja eu des souci qui ont été parfaitement résolue grace a ce forum, je viens a nouveau avec plusieurs problème dans l'espoir d'une fin heureuse  .

Avant tout la bète qui pose problème :
iMac (21.5, mi-2010)

Deux disques : 
SSD Crucial 512Go (Ajouté a la place du lecteur optique) - macOS High Sierra 10.13.5 (Principal)
HDD 1To d'origine - macOS Sierra (Backup & stockage de fichier du SSD)

Le diskutil pour donné une vision du bordel que j'ai pu foutre en quelques cliques :


```
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         373.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data Untitled                151.9 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            871.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk1s4
   5:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s5
   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s6
   7:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s7
   8:           Windows Recovery                         314.6 MB   disk1s8
   9:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s9
  10:       Microsoft Basic Data Untitled                126.4 GB   disk1s10

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +373.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac SSD                 90.4 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      32.8 KB    disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.7 GB    disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              15.7 GB    disk3s1
```

Maintenant mes differents souci, j'ai voulu après un long moment sans partition Windows 10 et avoir refait tout mon iMac au propre, installé a nouveau une partition Windows, étant donné que mon Mac de 2010 ne peut ni installé directement Windows 10, ni crée une clé bootable du meme .iso, et que l’option de création de clé bootable avait disparue de bootcamp depuis El Capitan si je me trompe pas, j'ai bidouillé pour réactivé cette option et crée une clé bootable de Windows 8.1 (j'ai une clé, sa tombe bien) , tout c'est bien passé, petit passage sur bootcamp pour crée ma partition, et evidemment au redémarrage, le petit No bootable device qui va bien.
J'ai refait la manip' sur les deux disque, aucun changement, j'ai bien pris une clé usb 2.0 car apparemment les clé 3.0 peuvent posé probleme mais rien a faire, je me retrouve avec du black screen a gogo.
J'y vais donc a la manuel en bootant sur le EFI de la clé, je commence l'instalation de Windows 8.1, la clé passe, et la, pas moyen peut importe les manips de trouver une partition qui veuille finir l'installation, ni le formatage etc, j'ai eu le droit au fameux "MBR c'est pas gentil, formate en GPT abruti" et comme j'ai ragequit après des heures de manips, me voici les yeux grands ouvert, près a entendre vos solution !

- Je souhaite donc reussir a installé Windows 8.1 (seul solution pour migré vers Windows 10 sur un Mac 2010 a ma connaissance).
- Nettoyé le bordel que les créations de partition BOOTCAMP, les formatages et j'en passe on foutu sur mes Disques durs ainsi que fusionné les partitions vide inutile a leur disque d'origine.
et on verra pour la suite ^^.

Merci beaucoup d'avance, en espérant ne pas vous avoir bruler les yeux avec mon orthographe miserable !


----------



## Locke (5 Juillet 2018)

Notre ami macomaniac va surement te venir en aide pour rétablir la situation.

Ensuite, pour une partition Windows, il faut impérativement que ce soit dans le disque interne contenant une version de macOS comme étant maître. Mais, mais, mais, Assistant Boot Camp dans ton cas de figure ne supportera pas qu'un second disque dur contenant une autre version de macOS soit présente et refusera d'en faire l'installation ou fichera le binz. Il faut aussi déconnecté tout disque dur connecté en USB, car il continuera à faire la sourde oreille.


----------



## Howtohds (5 Juillet 2018)

Merci j’attends ces conseils avec impatience !
Et pour te répondre, il n'y a rien de connecté en USB a par la clé de Boot Windows 8.1 et ma souris.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2018)

Salut *Howtohds
*
Commençons par le SSD -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         373.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data Untitled                151.9 GB   disk0s3
```


est-ce que tu souhaites supprimer la partition n°*3* (volume *Untitled*)  et récupérer son espace à la partition n°*2* et au *Conteneur apfs* (*disk2* - virtuel) qui s'en exporte ?


----------



## Howtohds (5 Juillet 2018)

Salut, alors oui c'est un souhait , histoire de repartir de zero pour installé Windows, entre mon premier post et maintenant j'ai supprimé les deux partition crée par BOOTCAMP, normalement je les ai re-fusionné mais j'ai pas l'impression que ca soit vrai ( elle ont disparues litteralement ), je te met la nouvelle diskutil :


```
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         373.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            871.5 GB   disk1s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s5
   5:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s6
   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s7
   7:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s9

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +373.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac SSD                 90.4 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      32.8 KB    disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre (hors partition - en-dessous de la *disk0s2*) --> à la partition *disk0s2* et au *Conteneur apfs disk2*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Howtohds (5 Juillet 2018)

```
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 151 902 945 280 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 524 902 957 056 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 524 901 928 960 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 373 000 011 776 to 524 902 957 056 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil list disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         524.9 GB   disk0s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2018)

La récupération d'espace est réglée pour ton SSD.

Mais il y a un autre petit ennui > c'est ce qui concerne la partition *ESP* (*E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition) -->

```
1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
```


c'est une petite partition qui se crée toujours au rang n°*1* dès qu'une table *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able) est inscrite sur le disque. Régulièrement > elle est de type *EFI* > et porte un volume appelé aussi *EFI*.

ici > le volume a été renommé *NO NAME* (et l'on ne sait pas ce qui s'est passé avec ledit volume : reformatage sans doute ?). Avec un volume intitulé *NO NAME* > l'Assistant BootCamp refusera d'installer Windows.

Je ne sais pas quel est ton OS ni si le *SIP* (protocole de verrouillage) est activé. Tente la commande de simple renommage :

```
diskutil rename disk0s1 EFI
```


la commande renomme *NO NAME* => *EFI*

Poste l'affichage retourné (si le *SIP* est activé > il est possible que la commande ne soit pas autorisée).


----------



## Howtohds (5 Juillet 2018)

Mon SIP est desactivé il me semble, j'en avait besoin pour changer les icones de l'os (purement esthétique).


```
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil rename disk0s1 EFI
Volume must be mounted
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil list disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         524.9 GB   disk0s2
```

Apparemment il doit etre monter ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2018)

D'accord. Et je m'avise que > pour pouvoir le renommer > il faut monter le volume d'abord > car le type *EFI* proscrit son montage automatique par le *kernel*.

Donc passe (l'une après l'autre) la paire de commandes :

```
diskutil mount disk0s1
diskutil rename disk0s1 EFI
```


la 1ère monte le volume et la 2è le renomme

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande + le retour d'un : 
	
	



```
disktutil list
```

& aussi le retour d'un :


```
csrutil status
```

qui retourne le statut du *SIP*.


----------



## Howtohds (5 Juillet 2018)

```
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil mount disk0s1
Volume NO NAME on disk0s1 mounted
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil rename disk0s1 EFI
Volume on disk0s1 renamed to EFI
imacgabin:~ gabin$ disktutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         524.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            871.5 GB   disk1s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s5
   5:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s6
   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s7
   7:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s9

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +524.9 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac SSD                 90.4 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      32.8 KB    disk2s4

imacgabin:~ gabin$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
```
Voila.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2018)

Le renommage a été effectué et le *SIP* est désactivé. Une dernière commande (informative) -->

```
diskutil info disk0s1
```


la commande affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume renommé *EFI*

=> poste le tableau : c'est pour savoir si le système de fichiers (générateur du volume) est bien de format *FAT-32* comme requis pour cette partition.


----------



## Howtohds (5 Juillet 2018)

```
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil info disk0s1
   Device Identifier:        disk0s1
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s1
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0

   Volume Name:              EFI
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/EFI

   Partition Type:           EFI
   File System Personality:  MS-DOS FAT32
   Type (Bundle):            msdos
   Name (User Visible):      MS-DOS (FAT32)

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              E12868BD-E2B1-3C4F-97E1-B685B421A5EE
   Disk / Partition UUID:    9C78C490-B569-4EF8-9A29-311402B895FC
   Partition Offset:         20480 Bytes (40 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                209.7 MB (209715200 Bytes) (exactly 409600 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       205.5 MB (205520896 Bytes) (exactly 401408 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        16.6 MB (16603136 Bytes) (exactly 32428 512-Byte-Units) (8.1%)
   Volume Free Space:        188.9 MB (188917760 Bytes) (exactly 368980 512-Byte-Units) (91.9%)
   Allocation Block Size:    2048 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              Yes
   Hardware AES Support:     No
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2018)

Pas de problème. RAS pour le SSD.

----------

Pour le HDD > passe les commandes (copier-coller ; un à la fois) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s5
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s6
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s7
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s9
diskutil resizeVolume disk1s2 0b
```


les 5 premières suppriment les petites partitions en-dessous de *Macintosh HD* (elle ont des index non alignés > parce que le *kernel* ne s'est pas mis à jour suite à des suppressions d'intercalaires)

la 6è récupère tout l'espace libre à la partition *Macintosh HD*

Si tu n'as pas vu passer de message d'erreur > repasse encore un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## Howtohds (5 Juillet 2018)

```
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3
Started erase on disk1s3 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s5
Started erase on disk1s5 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s6
Started erase on disk1s6 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s7
Started erase on disk1s7 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s9
Started erase on disk1s9 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil resizeVolume disk1s2 0b
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk1s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk1s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk1s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.9 GB   disk1s2
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         524.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +524.9 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac SSD                 90.4 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      32.8 KB    disk2s4
```

Parfait au moins c'est deja plus propre lol


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2018)

Et comme il y a aussi un problème de partition *ESP* sur le HDD (volume nommé *NO NAME*) > passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil mount disk1s1
diskutil rename disk1s1 EFI
```


et tu postes le retour d'un dernier :


```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Howtohds (5 Juillet 2018)

```
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil mount disk1s1
Volume NO NAME on disk1s1 mounted
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil rename disk1s1 EFI
Volume on disk1s1 renamed to EFI
imacgabin:~ gabin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         524.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +524.9 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac SSD                 90.4 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      32.8 KB    disk2s4
```
Et voila tout est clean enfin je crois, reste le pus difficile, (ou pas qui sait), Windows.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2018)

Oui : les problèmes sont réglés > formellement parlant.

Je te laisse te colleter avec Windows


----------



## Howtohds (5 Juillet 2018)

Ca marche, merci encore beaucoup, je risque de reposter si l'instal Windows foir encore a cause d'un No device ou autres.
Donc theoriquement la si je crée une partition Windows avec bootcamp, tout ce passe correctement ?


----------



## Locke (6 Juillet 2018)

Howtohds a dit:


> Ca marche, merci encore beaucoup, je risque de reposter si l'instal Windows foir encore a cause d'un No device ou autres.
> Donc theoriquement la si je crée une partition Windows avec bootcamp, tout ce passe correctement ?


Non, je ne pense pas, relis ma réponse #2, car Assistant Boot Camp va détecter 2 disques durs en interne et ça il n'en veut pas. De plus ton SSD qui est en lieu et place du SuperDrive est le problème principal et l'installation ne se fera pas. Ce n'est même pas la peine de tenter dans l'autre disque dur, Assistant Boot Camp imposera systématiquement un seul disque dur non partitionné et sans aucun autre disque dur de présent. Toute autre tentative que celle préconisée sera vouée à un échec total.


----------



## Howtohds (6 Juillet 2018)

Donc en théorie, si je débranche mon HDD interne le temps de l’instalation, il n’y auras plus de conflit pour BOOTCAMP ?
Ou y’a il un moyen de contourner le No bootable device que j’ai encore eu d’ailleurs.


----------



## Locke (6 Juillet 2018)

Howtohds a dit:


> Donc en théorie, si je débranche mon HDD interne le temps de l’instalation, il n’y auras plus de conflit pour BOOTCAMP ?


Oui, il faut impérativement qu'Assistant Boot Camp ne détecte qu'un seul disque dur en interne.


Howtohds a dit:


> Ou y’a il un moyen de contourner le No bootable device que j’ai encore eu d’ailleurs.


Il n'y aucun moyen, encore faut-il savoir en suivant la procédure d'installation pourquoi ce message s'affiche, car les causes sont multiples et pas évidentes.


----------

